# Wild camping near NEC Birmingham



## ovalball (Oct 4, 2012)

Could anyone please suggest a safe,quiet spot somewhere near the NEC?I have stayed on the caravan club temporary site in previous years but I am not paying £30.00 to pitch on a car park.Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## rolandrat (Oct 4, 2012)

*Wild campingnear NEC Birmingham*

You could stop on Lincoln Farm truckstop


----------



## moonshadow (Oct 4, 2012)

Can't help with wild camping site, but we have found a camping and caravan club site at Atherstone for £5 per night, no electric about 10 miles from NEC


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Oct 4, 2012)

We stayed at Oaklands Farm, 357 Birmingham Road, Pudbrooke, Warwick, CV35 7DZ when we visited the Motorhome Show at the NEC last year. 

This is a Caravan and Camping Club CS site and is adjacent to The Great Western Canal which you can easily access via a gate and watch the boats navigate the locks from your van.

Think we paid about £10 per night with toilet and electric hookup.

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/siteseekerlite/aspx/details.aspx?id=151151


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 4, 2012)

There are two places in the POIs:

http://tinyurl.com/3osnksp which is a cul-de-sac nearby

CV7 7HL - Google Maps which is a Toby Carvery pub stop

Regards

Chris


----------



## marydot (Oct 4, 2012)

Last year we stayed at Shustoke Reservoir which is on the POI's, and will be doing so again next Monday night.  (Unless it's been stopped?) It's a 10 minute drive to the NEC.  Had a lovely quiet night there last time, it was our first ever wild camp.

Marydot


----------



## angelaa (Oct 8, 2012)

Last year we phoned premier inn on the nec site if we could stop overnight.  We were told that if we went in for breakfast we could stop for free.  So it cost £14 for 2 breakfasts and a nights sleep. Far better than the £30 for the site they have there.  


Angela.


----------



## gaz2676 (Oct 8, 2012)

52°30'57.20"N   1°40'9.87"W g shustoke just next to coleshill
stayed there last night totally peaceful no probs


----------



## marydot (Oct 8, 2012)

gaz2676 said:


> 52°30'57.20"N   1°40'9.87"W g shustoke just next to coleshill
> stayed there last night totally peaceful no probs



As stated, that's where we should be on Monday night.  Was fine last year

Marydot


----------



## Beemer (Oct 8, 2012)

We refuse to pay the stupid amount that the NEC are asking and will be wilding on our visit too.


----------



## lotusanne (Oct 8, 2012)

Beemer said:


> We refuse to pay the stupid amount that the NEC are asking and will be wilding on our visit too.



Which day will you be at the show?


----------



## Beemer (Oct 8, 2012)

lotusanne said:


> Which day will you be at the show?



We (two vans) are driving to the NEC on the Saturday, spending the day there, and then wilding on the way back home on Saturday night.:dance:


----------



## Bushtrekker (Oct 8, 2012)

*Not wild camping, but...*

If anyone is looking for somewhere cheap to stay on the way down or way back, I've just remembered that the Forestry Site near me is open until November and has a ropes course and mountain biking tracks nearby.

Forestry Commission - Cannock Forest - Tackeroo Caravan Site

If anyone does decide to use the site please let me know and I'll come up and say hello. It's only £10  a night and would put you about 45 minutes from the NEC down the M6.


----------



## Kontiki (Oct 8, 2012)

We will do the same as last year & stop off for the night at a large lay bye near Clent on the Stourbridge road https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&...52.400121,-2.105588&spn=0.00307,0.006899&z=17 about 25 miles from the NEC, takes abut half hour to get there along the motorway. We usually get up early, get to the NEC before it gets busy.

Just as well the wife looked at the tickets we had won, I was convinced that it was this week & was starting to pack the van ready to go.


----------



## Hymie835 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Try Brit Stops*

Hi all
We have been trying Brit Stops out over the last week on our way up to Birmingham and it has been great. 

Welcome to Brit Stops

Cheap to join and seems to work really well. We have lined one up near Birmingham for the NEC on Weds night.

Otherwise if stuck just go into a pub and say you would like a drink and can you stay in up in the corner of their carpark. We have never been refused yet.


----------



## Jillygumbo (Oct 14, 2012)

The Toby Carvery just off the main road to Coventry from the NEC allows overnighters if you buy a meal. Right next to the A46 though.


----------



## moonshadow (Oct 14, 2012)

Jillygumbo said:


> The Toby Carvery just off the main road to Coventry from the NEC allows overnighters if you buy a meal. Right next to the A46 though.



We already tried last week, they are fully booked, got 20 vans!


----------



## Robmac (Oct 15, 2012)

Good idea, would be worth a small Ad in The Publican Newspaper to attract interest from landlords (although these Ads are expensive!). Would need some maintenance these days though, as the turnover of landpersons is quite high!


----------



## sss (Oct 15, 2012)

A while back I did email CAMRA, I suggested that for very little effort a note/symbol could be added to a pub's entry in the good beer guide. This could indicate their willingness for MH stopovers.

Not surprisingly CAMRA replied with a No, I guess their members do not need the potential income.


----------



## Funky Farmer (Oct 15, 2012)

Ahem!!!  And your point is? :lol-049:


----------



## Robmac (Oct 15, 2012)

Funky Farmer said:


> Ahem!!!  And your point is? :lol-049:



Allo Beardo! sorry I mean Pete


----------



## lotusanne (Oct 15, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## sasquatch (Oct 15, 2012)

sss said:


> A while back I did email CAMRA, I suggested that for very little effort a note/symbol could be added to a pub's entry in the good beer guide. This could indicate their willingness for MH stopovers.
> 
> Not surprisingly CAMRA replied with a No, I guess their members do not need the potential income.



I also wrote to CAMRA and my response from them was slightly more positive,saying that they would list camping if available.

My pal ran a town centre pub with over 12 cask beers from artisan brewers.
CAMRA wouldn't list it as it was a popular motorbikers pub with a lot of old bike memorabilia.
What about individual members write to the local branches of the Licensed Victuallers Association?


----------



## lotusanne (Oct 15, 2012)

sasquatch said:


> I also wrote to CAMRA and my response from them was slightly more positive,saying that they would list camping if available.
> 
> My pal ran a town centre pub with over 12 cask beers from artisan brewers.
> CAMRA wouldn't list it as it was a popular motorbikers pub with a lot of old bike memorabilia.
> What about individual members write to the local branches of the Licensed Victuallers Association?



What is that saquatch? (sorry for ignorance) - do all pubs have to be a member of that association?


----------



## Firefox (Oct 16, 2012)

CAMRA = CAMpaign for Real Ale (cask conditioned ale rather than lifeless fizzy keg beer)

To be honest, I would just ring up the pub beforehand. You'll very rarely get refused. I don't think they need to be listed in a guide.

I have stayed at quite a few pubs in the past. The only time I have got refused recently was at the Toby Carvery at Stonebridge mentioned above. The previous manager had advertised free stopovers in a motorhome magazine and being near the NEC they have been swamped so the current manager had to end it. Like the POIs, if they get  "listed" they can get abused or over used. I think most publicans are happy to boost trade with occ visits by the odd van but if the car park gets filled with vans say at weekends, it may drive regular punters away and they get a bad name or lose custom during the week.


----------



## Hymie835 (Oct 16, 2012)

I do not want to keep on about Brit Stops but they are doing exactly what we are talking about. They manage a list of pubs and farms etc where you can stop for free, in the hope you will buy some of their goods. But you do not have to. Take a look at their website. They produce a book similar to France Passion.


----------



## marydot (Oct 16, 2012)

Just got back from the NEC after staying overnight all on our own in the car park at Shustoke Reservoir.  Some traffic noise from the road which runs past, but very secluded, and a lovely walk around the reservoir.   Loads of geese and coot there at the moment. 20 mins max. to get to the NEC in busy morning traffic.

Marydot


----------



## 100 T280 (Apr 21, 2013)

Stopped here last weekend. Seems OK, last vehicle left just after dark, none after that. Maybe nearby houses keep the boy racers, doggers etc. etc. away.
Was surprised at the night-time traffic on the main road considering it's now a B road, (was one-time main Nuneaton Birmingham section of A47 Birmingham-Great Yarmouth Trunk Road.) http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=12962&d=1366541202


----------

